# Autosmart smart wheels



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I might be using it wrong. I wash my car on a weekly basis,. I start with the wheels by giving a quick rinse with the hose before spraying on smart wheels neat through my meguiars wheel brightener bottle.

I noticed a few weeks ago there seems to be a bit of corrosion going on on the inner alloy. After today's session with smart wheels the alloys looked super clean but the corrosion imh looks a bit worse off compared to a few weeks ago.

Not sure what's going on but thinking maybe I should start using up the rest of my car pro trix instead -have got 2 litres left, or use a dedicated wheel cleaner instead like iron x or Britemax iron max?


----------



## Ro22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Maybe try using 3:1 as per the instructions?
However by cleaning old corrosion/oxidisation off of the wheel you will expose new fresh metal which will 're-oxidize and therefore get worse.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Neat is far to strong for regular washes, I use it around 5/1 and works real well.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I go straight to the dirt with my SW otherwise you are putting it on the water you have just sprayed your wheel with? Do mine every week so dilute 6-1sw works for me mate.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Should you be using Smart wheels weekly? Particulary if its neat? Probably best sealing the alloys which then gives you the option of using a bodywork shampoo to clean them each week.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

golftdi said:


> Should you be using Smart wheels weekly? Particulary if its neat? Probably best sealing the alloys which then gives you the option of using a bodywork shampoo to clean them each week.


Sorry 6-1 should have been the clue here as suggested by my AS Rep, but please if you think that is too much please advise me........And it's done weekly more for the fact that it keeps me out of the pub after giving up drinking over a year ago.

Sorry guess you were replying to original post.....guess i need a beer lol apologies


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Neat is far to strong for regular washes, I use it around 5/1 and works real well.


So does this then mean I need roughly about 200ml's of SW and the rest water in my megs wheel brightener bottle . Wheel brighter bottle is 946ml


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I mix it 1 - 3 parts water. Spray it on and leave 5 mins. Then jetwash off works brilliant. Dont even need to aggitate most times as they are sealed with wolfs wheel sealant and armourall spray ontop.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> So does this then mean I need roughly about 200ml's of SW and the rest water in my megs wheel brightener bottle . Wheel brighter bottle is 946ml


Thats what i do mate


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> So does this then mean I need roughly about 200ml's of SW and the rest water in my megs wheel brightener bottle . Wheel brighter bottle is 946ml


That would be fine, Meant to be 3/1 but I find its works just as well at the higher dilution.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Simz said:


> Sorry 6-1 should have been the clue here as suggested by my AS Rep, but please if you think that is too much please advise me........And it's done weekly more for the fact that it keeps me out of the pub after giving up drinking over a year ago.
> 
> Sorry guess you were replying to original post.....guess i need a beer lol apologies


Yeah I was answering the op...however.....

I asked a question regarding SW the other day on this thread. Seems using it weekly might be harsh on the alloys

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=350170


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Corrosion of alloy metals is called oxidisation. Once an alloy wheel starts to bubble and blister there must be air getting to the metal. From that point onwards it will only get worse. Water and salt from the road get to the metal and only accelerate the corrosion. Wheel cleaners have to be strong to be effective so these products can unfortunately also act to accelerate the corrosion as they react with the bare alloy that has been exposed. The alternative is to use an alloy safe product on the wheels such as Autosmart Hazsafe which will not react with the alloy. The problem is you are going to get salt and water on the roads very soon and that will also accelerate the corrosion. You can't win other than getting a proper refurb. That small bubble will increase in size from now on no matter what wheel cleaner you use.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Noted thank you


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

how much are you guys getting smartwheels off rep these day?


----------

